# Volly vivs?



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

Anyone used them before if so, anyone got any pics of the vivs made by them. As im looking to buy some custom vivs in the near future and i remember someone recommending them before, but i can't really remember. Thanks : victory:


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

I've heard of him - didn't think much of him to be honest :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

volly said:


> I've heard of him - didn't think much of him to be honest :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


I have to agree the blokes a plank:lol2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

volly said:


> I've heard of him - didn't think much of him to be honest :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2: So here is the great man himself :whistling2:. I've already made an order with you but was just wondering :whistling2:what people thought of the vivs and if they had any pics : victory:


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

XtremeReptiles said:


> :lol2: So here is the great man himself :whistling2:. I've already made an order with you but was just wondering :whistling2:what people thought of the vivs and if they had any pics : victory:


I would have asked this BEFORE I ordered :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## winno (Jun 6, 2009)

I had vivs and stacks of him before good stuff:no1:


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

volly said:


> I would have asked this BEFORE I ordered :whistling2::whistling2:


:lol2:Well oh well too late (sh:censor:t) :blush:. Just to let you know it's Jon and Claire that made the order for the two 4x2x3 :2thumb:


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

XtremeReptiles said:


> :lol2:Well oh well too late (sh:censor:t) :blush:. *Just to let you know it's Jon and Claire* that made the order for the two 4x2x3 :2thumb:


I guessed that bit :2thumb: : victory:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

My order is due this week, I shall add pics straight away : victory: Just got my Aubiose today so will have lovely set up pics for all to see :no1:


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

volly said:


> I guessed that bit :2thumb: : victory:


Not sure how you guessed that :lol2:. Got your drivers license yet ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

XtremeReptiles said:


> Not sure how you guessed that :lol2:. Got your drivers license yet ? :Na_Na_Na_Na:



:lol2: not yet but should be soon :blush:


----------



## XtremeReptiles (Aug 10, 2011)

volly said:


> :lol2: not yet but should be soon :blush:


Hopefully, let me know :2thumb:


----------



## patterson1980 (Apr 23, 2011)

any news of u delivering stuff to us in belfast?:2thumb:


----------



## volly (Mar 6, 2009)

patterson1980 said:


> any news of u delivering stuff to us in belfast?:2thumb:


sorry mate, not yet.
hoping to get a run sorted myself later in the year - will do a full van load to whoever wants order but won't be a full Ireland run.
will just be a few drop-off points and people will have to come and collect.
nothing set in stone yet though but keep watching in the classifieds section for an advert - probably around august/september : victory:


----------



## hellocharlieboy (Apr 18, 2009)

nobody was putting pics up....so thought I would help promote his excellent work








: victory:


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

hellocharlieboy said:


> nobody was putting pics up....so thought I would help promote his excellent work
> image
> : victory:


Stop teasing :devil: My delivery date just isn't arriving i'm going to burst!


----------

